# Hi all from new Cherub owner :-)



## Ridley (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi,

Thanks to finding this forum & reading many good things about the Cherub I decided to invest.

For the last year I've been using a Kitchen Aid espresso machine, it looked great & did pull some pretty good shots, milk frothing wasn't great, but ok.

I then upgraded my Kitchen Aid grinder to a Rocky, this was a good move, I could always dial the Kitchen Aid in time wise for a 30ml double but with the Rocky came more flavour & aroma.

The Cherub is in another league completely, for the first time I have tiger strips & real depth of flavour.

The steam wand has power beyond my skill level at the minute, so I've ordered a two hole from Espresso Underground along with a naked portafilter & some cleaning aids.

Cheers

Simon.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Ive had my Cherub for a couple of weeks now and really enjoying the results I'm getting from it. Seems that there are quite a few new Cherub owners owners recently.

The two hole steam wand is a lot easier to use with small volumes of milk and well worth buying.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Simon and welcome to Coffee Forums UK

Quite a number of forum members have purchased Cherub's recently and I'm sure a few more are in the process of doing so.

The increase in steam power may take a bit of getting used to but once you have mastered it you'll wonder how you ever got by without it before.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

The two hole tip is a nice learning tool. It'll get you to slow down and think about the process. Once you get skilled with the two hole tip, you'll yearn for more speed. Then get yourself a 4x1mm hole tip from fracino. The Standard tip is 4x1.5mm and is very aggressive. The 4x1mm is smooth, fast and controllable. It's perfect for me


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

I got my 4x1mm tip from Londinium


----------



## Ridley (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi all,

I'm already getting some micro foam with the 4 hole tip, much better than I've ever managed before, but it all happens so fast! I figure the two hole will slow things down & give me a bit of time to think what's happening.

its good fun practicing though 

Simon.


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Yeah but the 2x1mm is very slow. You want to buy a 4x1mm tip which is just between the 2x1mm and 4x1.5 so you get the benefits of both speed and finesse.


----------



## Ridley (Mar 22, 2013)

poona said:


> Yeah but the 2x1mm is very slow. You want to buy a 4x1mm tip which is just between the 2x1mm and 4x1.5 so you get the benefits of both speed and finesse.


Cheers for that, I think you are probably right as I am getting used to the 4x1.5 just need it a little slower. I may drill it out with two more holes once I've tried it.

Simon.


----------



## Ridley (Mar 22, 2013)

In the end I got a 2 & 4x1mm tip, I'm finding the 4x1mm to be perfect.

Also purchased a couple of VST baskets which I'm finding much better than the standard ones.

Cheers

Simon.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I've developed a new challenge for when I froth milk for guests since I never make milk drinks for myself. I usually use about 100-150ml of milk in a tiny milk jug.

I stretch the milk for about 0.7 seconds and texture for about 2.3 seconds. After 3 seconds my 100-150ml of milk is ready to be poured into a delicious espresso.

Is my microfoam perfect? No...Do I care? No...Do I even attempt nice latte art? No...

Is it fun to foam milk in 3 seconds? Yes!


----------



## Ridley (Mar 22, 2013)

I fear if I tried that I would end up with a milk covered worktop!

Simon.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Ridley said:


> I fear if I tried that I would end up with a milk covered worktop!
> 
> Simon.


That is the game! On a more serious note, the Cherub only really comes into its own when you have to make 7-8 lattes/cappos in as little time as possible.

Minimal rebound time required, excellent thermal stability, extract and steam at the same time.

Its such a great machine. One year on and I still love my with the fondness usually shown behind closed doors.


----------



## series530 (Jan 4, 2013)

I started off with the two hole 1mm tip (as an extra) and have now moved back to the 1.5mm 4 hole tip. I have enough steam to pull a ton of coal to Newcastle now. Seriously, I'm finding that I'm getting by just fine with the 4 hole tip now. It's very fast but, with care, pretty controllable.

Finally also, with time to play, I'm starting to get more consistent espresso shots. I find that I need to fill the basket up slightly more than I did with the Gaggia and to tamp a little harder. In effect, as both baskets were non pressurised, they are the same, but I think that the shower screen may be placed a little differently on the Cherub than on the Classic.

We're drinking Gajah mountain as a cappuccino thanks to Union Roasted at the moment and, to our taste, it's great. That's 2oz approx in about 27 seconds or so with a nice crema on top and a nice looking freckled texture in the cup.

This past weekend I've been making 3 and sometimes 4 cappuccinos one after the other. So much easier than with the Classic!


----------

